# Lancaster, Pa. Area Broadcast stations



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

I posted this in a Radio-Info.com Thread,,Should have come here first but with Reformatting my hard drive, It's taken time to re-establish my bookmarks,


My wife and I will be going on a 4 day trip to Lancaster, Pa, Mainly to catch a concert at The American Music Theatre by Ex-Statler Brother Jimmy Fortune. We will be traveling by Greyhound from Akron, Ohio Jan. 26 and returning Monday Morning Jan. 30. Whenever we take trips like this I like taking a handheld TV set to see what might be receivable over the air..Just in researching, I would probably expect to receive these channels: 

8 Lancaster NBC 
15 Lebanon UPN 
21 Harrisburg CBS 
27 Harrisburg ABC 
33 Harrisburg PBS 
43 York FOX 
49 Red Lion Ind. 

I have 2 questions: 

1. Are there any Low-Power TV Stations around Lancaster I might pick up? 

2. Will Philadelphia or Baltimore stations come in at all? 


We will be staying at the Holiday Inn Express at Rockvale Square Outlet Mall just off Route 30

Appreciate any info..

Tim Lones


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

I doubt it, it's kind of hard for hand held TV's to pick up out of market stations unless you are at a high elevation and/or in an area with hardly any obstructions like trees.


----------



## Tim Lones (Jul 15, 2004)

KyL416 said:


> I doubt it, it's kind of hard for hand held TV's to pick up out of market stations unless you are at a high elevation and/or in an area with hardly any obstructions like trees.


In general that is true: I hardly get any Cleveland VHF stations on the Casio TV I have..Channel 8 comes in decently, as well as 9 from Steubenville, Oh. On UHF I get Canton/Akron 17. 23, 45, 49 52 (LPTV) and 67, along with 44 Cambridge, Ohio and 21/27 Youngstown...33 Youngstown comes in sometimes, but is historically the weakest signal in Youngstown anyway..Some Cleveland UHFs come in..mostly 19 and 25. I live 60-65 miles south of Cleveland.

The Philly/Baltimore Stations are closer to Lancaster Than I am to Cleveland..Which makes me think I might get a little more..

Side Note: In returning to NE Ohio Sunday afternoon Jan. 29th we have a Layover in New York City. That should make for interesting tuning..(Why we have to go farther away from Ohio I don't understand)


----------

